# Information/ help please



## Jamesco11ins (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's the deal. My roommate and I have a German Shepard (mostly) we were given from a couple that could not keep him after a move. The husband had been a firefighter and rescued him DURING a fire (no parents known). The only way you can tell this dog is not purebred is the patch of white on his chest. We have been told from the previous owner that he has some wolf in him. He is 6 years old and in perfect health. 

I grew up with German Shepards (as well as other dogs) , and he is the best dog I have ever owned. Great temperament, awesome with kids and other dogs. I could go on and on about how great this dog is, but that would keep you from reading. He is about 95 pounds, and is extremely athletic (I am 6'2 and his back legs get over my head going for a ball)

I know all the answers are on the Internet, but I was just looking for some feedback. 

How likely is it that a dogs temperament will be passed on to its offspring? Should I take him to a breeder to evaluate him? How do I go about breeding him as he is not a purebred? I don't have any experience breeding dogs, I just don't want this one's bloodline to die. Any info would be helpful!!!

Thanks - James


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No breeder with even a halfway decent bitch is going to breed with your dog of unknown ancestry, no health certifications, and no titles. It's just not going to happen. 

We all love our pets, so try not to take offense to what I'm saying. Love him for the great dog he is, but don't breed him.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I also doubt he is part wolf if he appears to be mostly Shepherd. Many people will say their dog is part wolf for the bragging rights, which makes it very difficult for actual wolfdogs because their behavior is quite different from that of a dog. If you are interested in finding out if he has content, there is a test through UC Davis. Even wolfdog people, who breed mutts, look down on those who breed wolf dogs without knowing the parents and lines because wolf dogs are naturally more wild and it is even more important to know where they come from when breeding.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Aw _maaaan,_ if only this thread had been made a week later, I'd be able to link you to a super sweet blog post that I wrote on this very topic and for the purpose of being to use it on exactly this type of thread.

That post isn't scheduled to go live until next Monday though. BUMMER.

Anyway, short version of the answer is that you really can't get a mixed-breed dog into a good mainstream breeding program. No responsible, established breeder would use that dog, no matter how good his individual qualities might be. If you are in the U.S., the lack of papers is a death knell for using your dog in a good breeding program. Anybody who _did_ agree to breed their female to your dog would be highly, highly suspect.

Sorry. For a lot of reasons, I wish I could give you a different answer, but that's the way of the world.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Reputable wolfdog breeders only use known lines in their programs and will not breed to rescues or unknowns because it is so easy to run into temperament issues when you are working with wild animals.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Although someone will probably challenge the idea of reputable wolfdog breeders...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

There are also plenty of Facebook groups on wolf dogs that could phenotype your boy for wolf content, although if he appears mostly Shepherd then he is probably at most a low content wolfdog, which is easier as a pet anyway. He sounds lovely. A good group that could give you an accurate pheno would be wolfdog education for beginners.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

do you have pics of this dog? i am curious now!

either way he is a pet and should be kept strictly as such 
trying to breed him is a bad idea 
sorry


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the question is 'why' do you want to breed him? Because he's a nice dog? I always tell people if you like what you've got, go back to the person he came from.

Just because HE is 'that' nice, doesn't mean offspring will be..there are always two sides to breeding, and putting two together, doesn't mean you will get the parent(s)..

Love him, enjoy him, if you want another, there are many nice dogs already out there


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

To add to the others...

A white patch on the chest doesn't mean he isn't PB, my brat has a small white patch. And to add more to that, many are told their GSD has some wolf in them and there isn't any wolf. 

As for breeding, without knowing the pedigree, there is no way of knowing what he would produce. He is fantastic, but he could produce offspring with wires all crossed. It is in the genes 

Congrats on having such a wonderful dog.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't breed this dog. It's natural to want to preserve the memory of a beloved pet, but you have no clue about his history or pedigree rendering any litter a complete toss up. 

Love your dog for the time you have him. But do not breed him. When you are ready for another, find another dog and love it for what it is.


----------

